# i'm SOOOO cool now



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

I GOT ALL MY STARS!!!! not quite a ninja yet but i'm workin on it  i just wanna thank everyone who made this possible. i couldn't have done it without you! (i'm a nerd, i know)


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. Congratulations!


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

lol congratulations...hope your ninja comes soon.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep! We're gettin on up there ain't we Becca!? I'm almost there again... hoping to get there soon!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Patience grasshopper LMAO!!! Your almost there you'll be a ninja in no time


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Ha-Ha - too funny Becca, Congrats.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


>


lmao. gosh that is so not how i pictured ninja coolness... was thinkin more like yoda-ish... i suppose thats not very ninja either... ???


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! That's too funny Oscar! You always seem to find the good stuff!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol! That's too funny Oscar! You always seem to find the good stuff!


yeah.. last time I heard that i got locked up that night for possession.

( just kidding)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG!! Stop it! That's what I'm on papers for now! Ugh! Anyways... I'm lovin the pix! Where do you find these things... or is it a secret?


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> I GOT ALL MY STARS!!!! not quite a ninja yet but i'm workin on it  i just wanna thank everyone who made this possible. i couldn't have done it without you! (i'm a nerd, i know)


i like nerds:roll:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ghosthellz said:


> i like nerds:roll:


lmao- i like moneys  ahahaha


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> OMG!! Stop it! That's what I'm on papers for now! Ugh! Anyways... I'm lovin the pix! Where do you find these things... or is it a secret?


just put in the right keywords i guess and pick something suitable. thanks for all your rep today, where have you been all this time?










"..this could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship."


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

im confused


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> im confused


you know how when u post you see your name to the left, your personal info if you added any, how many posts you've done and you have 3 or 4 silver starts for rep??? well i just now got all my stars... when rep maxes out it says ur a reputation ninja... got it?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

***UPDATE*** got my ninja


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


>


so much better only not the nasty boots. need some sexy stilettos


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Agreed stilletos are way hotter the boots are totally ugly they gotta go


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Kudos on your stars!!!  Those pic's are soo funny!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

didnt even notice , i wasnt looking at her feet...


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

should we switch to the VIP?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

hahaha oh my. negative on the anime


----------

